# Welshisms



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

Speaking to those English folk of late and have realised a lot of my language is littered with words only used by the Welsh apparently
A few examples-
Cwtch
Chopsy
scram
Blim ...still doubtful about this cos I am sure I have heard English folk use it too.
Now I knew cwtch was a Welsh thing but I had no idea about the others. Can you think of any more?


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 30, 2009)

By there it is you twp bugger.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 30, 2009)

What does scram mean?


----------



## isitme (Apr 30, 2009)

yakkervie


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 30, 2009)

Tidy


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 30, 2009)

daps for plimsolls, but I've heard that in Bristol too


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

Maggot said:


> What does scram mean?



It's a bit like scratch but you wouldn't scram an itch, a cat could scram you.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 30, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Tidy



meaning 'good'? We use that in Scotland too.


----------



## cesare (Apr 30, 2009)

mun 
butty
cariad
gwli (sp?)
duw


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

weepiper said:


> meaning 'good'? We use that in Scotland too.



Tidy! 

Who's coats that jacket?


----------



## isitme (Apr 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> mun
> butty
> cariad
> gwli (sp?)
> duw



gfhod
dofdjo
rtyeeir
gdhkjdfhjkd


----------



## Belushi (Apr 30, 2009)

> Chopsy



I was a chopsy kid 

Big Huge and Tiny Little


----------



## agricola (Apr 30, 2009)

isitme said:


> gfhod
> dofdjo
> rtyeeir
> gdhkjdfhjkd



zzzz


----------



## cesare (Apr 30, 2009)

isitme said:


> gfhod
> dofdjo
> rtyeeir
> gdhkjdfhjkd





twp - as phil said earlier


----------



## Belushi (Apr 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> duw



'Duw duw duw' as my dad always says when somethings happened in the village


----------



## cesare (Apr 30, 2009)

Belushi said:


> 'Duw duw duw' as my dad always says when somethings happened in the village



Yes 

One of my mam's variations is 'diwedd o lord' dunno if the speeeeeling's right, mind.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

haha yep my mam and dad always say duw duw when they hear some gossip or something and roll their eyes

I think mangled might be another, dunno.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

Mun is a fav. of mine. 


(cesare beat me )


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw and muling!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

"He was bad in bed under the doctor" 


Muling?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Apr 30, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Speaking to those English folk of late and have realised a lot of my language is littered with words only used by the Welsh apparently
> A few examples-
> Cwtch
> Chopsy
> ...


do you mean scram as in scratch someone? scram as in run away is not a welshism nor is chopsy.


----------



## cesare (Apr 30, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> haha yep my mam and dad always say duw duw when they hear some gossip or something and roll their eyes
> 
> I think mangled might be another, dunno.



There's kind of an under the breath thing too, along with the roll eyes. Maybe that was just the older folk though?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

Like I said, I didn't think they were either.
Yeah scram as in scratch, I explained up there^^^

Yeah strumpet muling or mewling as in munting, hanging, ugly.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> There's kind of an under the breath thing too, along with the roll eyes. Maybe that was just the older folk though?



haha yep they do that too, depends what they have heard though, if its juicy gossip its a sharp intake of breath, if its sad news its a kind of sigh.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

You can have a whole conversation with just "innit" and issit"


----------



## cesare (Apr 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Mun is a fav. of mine.
> 
> 
> (cesare beat me )



Sorry  That was one of my grandad's favourites along with meeting up with his butties.

But you've cornered the market with cwtch. Awr, I love that one 'cwtch up by yer' when I'd fallen over or summat and was being comforted/cuddled.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

NOt heard that one Clair heh. 


Raining is usually called "picking" here.

Sorted. 

PREEmark


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> But you've cornered the market with cwtch. Awr, I love that one '*cwtch up by yer*' when I'd fallen over or summat and was being comforted/cuddled.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 30, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Yeah scram as in scratch, I explained up there^^^



I've been in england since I was 11, completely forget I used to call scratches scrams


----------



## pigtails (Apr 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> You can have a whole conversation with just "innit" and issit"



innit!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

"Look you mind"


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

Belushi said:


> I've been in england since I was 11, completely forget I used to call scratches scrams




My mate is living in Germany and he really misses Wales, he says just the way I type certain words makes him homesick


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

pigtails said:


> innit!



Issit?


----------



## pigtails (Apr 30, 2009)

goying (going)


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

^ LOL 



"I'll be there now in a minute!"


----------



## cesare (Apr 30, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> haha yep they do that too, depends what they have heard though, if its juicy gossip its a sharp intake of breath, if its sad news its a kind of sigh.



Yes! Plus the emphasis changes on which of the three 'duw's . Up down up for gossip. Duw duw duw with a sad shake of the head for bad news.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 30, 2009)

"where to's that then?"


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

Just found this  
What a fine ambassador for Wales he is.
"So I made a video" haha


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my dear God, he does a rap in the next video


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 30, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Who's coats that jacket?



cf "who's boots are these shoes"


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

LMAO @ vidjo!   

 "R Ew" 

"aaw poor dab"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 30, 2009)

I asked someone on the Gower what the name of the little river that ran into the sea past his house was. He said
"It's called that little river than runs down by there."


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 30, 2009)

The way some women from Swansea area say 'ears'......


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

haha aw yeah she's over b'there mun! She'll be coming now in minute.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> The way some women from Swansea area say 'ears'......



Yuuurs you mean?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 30, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Yuuurs you mean?





Falls off chair.....


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> daps for plimsolls, but I've heard that in Bristol too



Daps is particular to Wales and the west country apparently.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 30, 2009)

Ew'eader.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

"Ohhh ello! I haven't seen you *frages*!"


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

And ppl say "like" a lot! Put it after loads of sentences!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

"Only a *dwt* she is! Aaww"


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Like I said, I didn't think they were either.
> Yeah scram as in scratch, I explained up there^^^
> 
> Yeah strumpet muling or mewling as in munting, hanging, ugly.



I thought you meant food. That was some good scram that was.

Although i ain't heard it used it years.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> twp - as phil said earlier



He's twp in the 'ead.


----------



## llion (Apr 30, 2009)

Cwtsh dan star is the Welsh for cupboard under the stairs - much nicer isn't it!?


----------



## pigtails (Apr 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> "Only a *dwt* she is! Aaww"



awww I loves that one!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> "Only a *dwt* she is! Aaww"



Another one I'd forgotten


----------



## mattie (Apr 30, 2009)

What does 'butt' mean as a Welsh phrase/term?

My mate's valley mates all called each other it.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> What does 'butt' mean as a Welsh phrase/term?
> 
> My mate's valley mates all called each other it.



Means mate.

I thought welshmen calling each other Butt was a false stereotype till i travelled to a mate's neck of the woods where everyone said it. Even the guy from Hong Kong serving in the Chinese take away.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 30, 2009)

In London, no-one knows what I'm talking about when I say "Well, it'll be a challenge for me..."


----------



## niclas (May 1, 2009)

Bangor ai
Holywell nai
cos they say ai and nai after everything, nai...

Llanelli has a great way to say glam-oh-rus - i do love it.


----------



## phildwyer (May 1, 2009)

Marius said:


> He's twp in the 'ead.



There's lovely.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 1, 2009)

hiccup said:


> In London, no-one knows what I'm talking about when I say "Well, it'll be a challenge for me..."



Barry Welsh was fantastic!


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 1, 2009)

hiccup said:


> In London, no-one knows what I'm talking about when I say "Well, it'll be a challenge for me..."




I loved that show, I even had a cat called Siadwell


----------



## Belushi (May 1, 2009)

now just instead of just now.


----------



## Yetman (May 1, 2009)

Who's boots are those shoes??!

So I went to the fridge, opened the door, AND THERE IT WAS!!............GONE!


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 1, 2009)

llion said:


> Cwtsh dan star is the Welsh for cupboard under the stairs - much nicer isn't it!?



"Twll dan grisha" up here


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 1, 2009)

niclas said:


> Bangor ai
> Holywell nai
> cos they say ai and nai after everything, nai...
> 
> Llanelli has a great way to say glam-oh-rus - i do love it.



Ai lad


----------



## ginger_syn (May 2, 2009)

There's that  extra vowel that get jammed into certain words like schoo-al ect


----------



## Strumpet (May 2, 2009)

Yetman said:


> So I went to the fridge, opened the door, AND THERE IT WAS!!............GONE!


----------



## 1927 (May 2, 2009)

"If you go and play that silly rugby, and you break your legs, dont come running to me!"

" Are ewe reading that paper **youre* sitting on?" *rhymes with sewer.


----------



## tarannau (May 2, 2009)

I always associate Wales with the word 'parlour' for an occasional front room and the phrase 'hellish good,' which you rarely hear around here.


----------



## davesgcr (May 2, 2009)

"CARIO CLECKS" 

(Carrying gossip) 



"CLECKAN" 

(gossiping)


----------



## Belushi (May 2, 2009)

davesgcr said:


> "CARIO CLECKS"
> 
> (Carrying gossip)
> 
> ...



We used to have a local newsletter called 'Clecs Y Cwm'


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 2, 2009)

haha I had fogotton about that, my mum had a mate we nicnamed Carol clecs, as she was such a big gossip


----------



## cesare (May 2, 2009)

Isn't clecking on someone, telling tales on them as well?


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 2, 2009)

Boy-n-arf im (he's a boy and a half)
Youm a right pair you three is
bosh (sink)
tidy (good, as previously mentioned, but..)
Half tidy (strangely, even tidier than tidy)
tidy like innit 
Gog (someone from north wales)
whose beer is this pint?
grog (to phlegm)
chuck (to be violently sick)
half a quarter (a sixteenth )
squint (to have a butchers hook at something)
I AM NOT BLOODY ENGLISH (shouted irately when abroad and accused of being English)

And from the terraces ...
we shag 'em, you eat 'em (response to being called a sheep shagger)


----------



## davesgcr (May 2, 2009)

I do beleive that "clecs" also includes telling tales - wonderful phrase I think 


Other Welshisms include great nicknames - one from Ammanford being "Dai Double Yolk" (proud father of twins) , Mrs Jones  Africa (her face looked like a map of the continent , Doris fach (6ft 3 lady) , Ossie Checks (always boasting about his bank acount) Nellie Rissole (chip shop proprietor) etc etc


----------



## cesare (May 2, 2009)

My great grandmother was Mrs Williams Gwallt Gwyn and it certainly runs in the family


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2009)

like like


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2009)

can't think of many that haven't been mentioned sof ar tbh

clecs is definately telling tales 
and clebran is talking like

like you know like


----------



## ajk (May 2, 2009)

there's lovely


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 2, 2009)

Is 'moidering' and being a 'moiderer' a Welshism?


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 3, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Is 'moidering' and being a 'moiderer' a Welshism?



more like brooklyn


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 3, 2009)

jannerboyuk said:


> more like brooklyn



Ha...remember "Heart to Heart"....when they met, it was moider!


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 3, 2009)

fillum
polis


----------



## phildwyer (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ha...remember "Heart to Heart"....when they met, it was moider!


----------



## Belushi (May 3, 2009)

davesgcr said:


> Other Welshisms include great nicknames - one from Ammanford being "Dai Double Yolk" (proud father of twins) , Mrs Jones  Africa (her face looked like a map of the continent , Doris fach (6ft 3 lady) , Ossie Checks (always boasting about his bank acount) Nellie Rissole (chip shop proprietor) etc etc



Heh, no one ever believes me but in our village the only openly gay man was Dai Poof who ran the woolshop with his mam


----------



## phildwyer (May 3, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Heh, no one ever believes me but in our village the only openly gay man was Dai Poof who ran the woolshop with his mam



We had Dai Latin (teacher), Dai Post (postman), Dai Deaf-and-Dumb (obvious), and Dai Jones (unemployed).


----------



## phildwyer (May 3, 2009)

And a friend of mine who wrote a book about the miners' strike was "Tom Book."


----------



## niclas (May 3, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> And a friend of mine who wrote a book about the miners' strike was "Tom Book."



Our woodwork teacher was called Harry Plank.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 3, 2009)

In the valleys people say "I do go" instead of I go and they also say "I do do.... (insert activity,I do" instead of Im going or I went

I used to take the piss when I first moved to Caerphilly and add another do... most of them didnt even notice


----------



## phildwyer (May 3, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> In the valleys people say "I do go" instead of I go and they also say "I do do.... (insert activity,I do" instead of Im going or I went



Also "the phone have rung," "the plant have grown," "the spliff have gone out" and so forth.


----------



## davesgcr (May 4, 2009)

Well y Duw , duw .......

Myn uffern ni (hell !) 


Praise the lord we are a musical nation 


Cwtch dan star .... (hidey hole under the stairs)


----------



## weepiper (May 4, 2009)

Is cwtch the origin of English 'scootch' as in 'scootch up a bit closer'?


----------



## editor (May 4, 2009)

I was in a band with a bunch of guys from the glamorous Mountain Ash once and they used to mangle phrases gloriously. The singer would come up with near-gibberish like, "I do be go down the road now."


----------



## Strumpet (May 4, 2009)

Apparently...."The word has its origins in the Middle English word "couche" which meant a resting or hiding place" and...."the word's origins also lie in the french word "coucher" which means to lie down".


----------



## 1927 (May 4, 2009)

In Barry there's a couple of peculiarities.

No becomes Nu.

And very weirdly people make a question out of a statement, the tone and emphasis of the sentence is all wrong,

"There was this man?", Hard to explain but hope you understand!


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 5, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Is 'moidering' and being a 'moiderer' a Welshism?



do you mean 'moither' as in bothered or flustered - I think thats is found in the west country as well as wales.

There's stuff like slightly altering words for god and devil, so you can curse without profanity, if you were a good chapel-goer

_jiw jiw_ - instead of 'duw' for god, _ jiawch_ - instead of 'diawr' for devil - both basically meaning blimey - the first is a slightly awestruck way, the other disapproving.

Pronounciations like 'steek' for 'steak', and 'coomb' for 'comb' - but don't hear those much now.

And swank or swanky for fancy - if I wore something new when I visited my fathers parents it would be 

"jiw, jiw! there's swanky"

And 'left-footer' or 'plant Mari' (mary's children) for catholics.


----------



## llantwit (May 5, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> We had Dai Latin (teacher), Dai Post (postman), Dai Deaf-and-Dumb (obvious), and Dai Jones (unemployed).


I had an uncle called Dai-Shit-in-the-Breadbin.
My non-conformist little old nan who would never swear under normal circumstances used to call him that all the time. Without batting an eyelid. It was just his name.
I never asked him if he'd actually ever shat in the breadbin or not. He's dead now.


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 5, 2009)

My uncle Ron was a fishmonger - and was indeed known as 'Ronnie the Fish' 

Have we had 'mun' yet, mun?

I read Robert Graves autobiog 'Goodbye to all that' - and he led a detachment of welsh troops in the trenches, many of whom spoke little english. He was almost hit by a shell, and in the chaos immediately after, he could hear one of the shouting "Are you dead, sir?"


----------



## Biffo (May 5, 2009)

I always thought 'kift' was a regularly used word until recently. It would appear that it is quite particular to Pembrokeshire. It means clumsy or unskilled. Anyone else use/know it?

There was a guy lived in Haverfordwest when I was a kid called Dai Dap. His name was Dai and he wore daps.


----------



## rhod (May 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> The way some women from Swansea area say 'ears'......



I remember an English teacher taking great delight in taking the piss out of the way we pronounced "ears". Bloody tamping, I was! Still, I didn't get too danted...




davesgcr said:


> Other Welshisms include great nicknames - one from Ammanford being "Dai Double Yolk" (proud father of twins) , Mrs Jones  Africa (her face looked like a map of the continent , Doris fach (6ft 3 lady) , Ossie Checks (always boasting about his bank acount) Nellie Rissole (chip shop proprietor) etc etc



Brilliant nicknames these - I was in my oils, reading them..


Better stop now - I'm wanged out with all this colloquial potching!


----------



## Strumpet (May 6, 2009)

Tamping!  

I still say that


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 6, 2009)

rhod said:


> I remember an English teacher taking great delight in taking the piss out of the way we pronounced "ears". Bloody tamping, I was! Still, I didn't get too danted...



An english friend of mine claimed I pronounced - ear, year and here all as year.

tamping mad, LOL.


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 6, 2009)

Gavin Bl said:


> An english friend of mine claimed I pronounced - ear, year and here all as year.
> 
> tamping mad, LOL.



totally true - come over yere and look at me yeres for next yere! a very common sentence in wales.


----------



## davesgcr (May 6, 2009)

Our metalwork teacher was Eddie Alloy.

There was also another chip shop proprietor called Nora Chip Shop pren ( wooden chip shop) - it burned down unfortunately due to an over stoked anthracite coal fired range !  


Another guy was Dai Framin Drws (Dai door frame) - he was always propping it up to observe any activity on the street. 

pure Llaregyb I tell you.


Often folk would have their businesses attached to their nicknames - Francis y bara (francis the bread) , Trevor oil , Moc the butcher , Mrs Johns Evening Post , Haydn the Hearse etc etc.....


----------



## Strumpet (May 6, 2009)

The local Funeral guy here is called Dai the Death


----------



## Biffo (May 6, 2009)

Yomping - going for a walk. A yomp over the hills.


----------



## Maggot (May 6, 2009)

1927 said:


> In Barry there's a couple of peculiarities.
> 
> No becomes Nu.
> 
> ...


 You mean raising the tone at the end of a sentence, so it sounds like a question?



Biffo said:


> Yomping - going for a walk. A yomp over the hills.


I think that's an army term.


----------



## Biffo (May 7, 2009)

Maggot said:


> I think that's an army term.



Ah yes that sounds right actually. I've heard it a couple of times from Rhondda peeps in the past and assumed it was a coloqialism.


----------



## fogbat (May 7, 2009)

I used to know of a gentleman known as Gwilym Tiptoes. 
So called because of his very delicate jogging style.


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 7, 2009)

And the guv'nor of the Peters Pies empire - Thomas the Pies


----------



## Strumpet (May 7, 2009)

fogbat;9103238Gwilym Tiptoes. [/QUOTE said:
			
		

>


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 7, 2009)

Where to is it?


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 7, 2009)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Where to is it?



Where be you to?


----------



## Belushi (May 7, 2009)

When he forgets what something called my old man refers to it as a 'beth yn galw' (sp!)


----------



## Yetman (May 8, 2009)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Where to is it?



Thats like the West Country 'WHERES THAT PENCIL TO?'


----------



## berniedicters (May 8, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I always thought 'kift' was a regularly used word until recently. It would appear that it is quite particular to Pembrokeshire. It means clumsy or unskilled. Anyone else use/know it?
> 
> There was a guy lived in Haverfordwest when I was a kid called Dai Dap. His name was Dai and he wore daps.



Heh, it was quite a struggle when I moved here. "Kift", "chopsy", "mitching", "twth" (for tooth), all surprisingly confusing.

Ones I quite like as well are "cod'n'sclod" for fish and chips, "popti-ping" for microwave, and - I've never heard this used in anger, but the Teenager used to think it very funny - "hoffi coffi frothi", which I think means "I'd like a cappuccino, please"

Amusing Pembrokeshire swearing - "by bugger i" (usually said "boiboogeroi"). And I remember someone trying to teach me that "it's up the carpenter's arse" thing - a sarcastic way of saying "I don't know where" - but I've forgotten that now.

And all this time I didn't realise "dwt" was a Welsh word - I always thought they were saying "dot"


----------



## phildwyer (May 8, 2009)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Where to is it?



By year it is.


----------



## phildwyer (May 8, 2009)

The South Wales accent always reminds me of Jamaican.  Apparently there are good historical reasons for this, probably involving Henry Morgan, but forgotten them I have.


----------



## Gromit (May 8, 2009)

Dwi'n hoffi frothi coffi is one of those back to school phrases where anyone who has been taught welsh has been made to say it by a teacher cause it sounds slightly amusing.


----------



## Gromit (May 8, 2009)

Oh and my old local used to have. 

Dai the taxi
Dai it post
Dai the tax
And my favourite
Nick the fish, who sold fish, he wasn't a fish himself.

We didn't have another Nick so no idea why we felt we needed to call him a longer name.


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 9, 2009)

agnesdavies said:


> Heh, it was quite a struggle when I moved here. "Kift", "chopsy", "mitching", "twth" (for tooth), all surprisingly confusing.
> 
> Ones I quite like as well are "cod'n'sclod" for fish and chips, "popti-ping" for microwave, and - I've never heard this used in anger, but the Teenager used to think it very funny - "hoffi coffi frothi", which I think means "I'd like a cappuccino, please"
> 
> ...


we used mitching in plymouth - truanting yeah?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 9, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Yomping - going for a walk. A yomp over the hills.



thats a military term, not necessarily a welsh one


----------



## William of Walworth (May 14, 2009)

Is 'hanging' just a South Wales thing?

(meaning drunk as I understood it?)


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2009)

Oggie oggie oggie!













*FUCK THE FUCK OFF YOU FUCKING TWATBASTARD CUNTFACE COCKSUCKERS. SERIOUSLY. DIE. *


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Oggie oggie oggie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dizzee Raskal  (sp?) was getting the crowd to do this at the big Weekend.

I was like eh? I didn't realise that he was welsh.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 14, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> Is 'hanging' just a South Wales thing?
> 
> (meaning drunk as I understood it?)



Not heard it used to mean drunk, hanging means to be really ugly, same as munting....you can be munted though which does mean drunk hehe


----------



## phildwyer (May 14, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> Is 'hanging' just a South Wales thing?
> 
> (meaning drunk as I understood it?)



It does mean drunk, but in a specifically Welsh sort of way.  Untranslatable really.


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2009)

Marius said:


> Dizzee Raskal  (sp?) was getting the crowd to do this at the big Weekend.
> 
> I was like eh? I didn't realise that he was welsh.



Thats fucking gutted me. I loved dizzee til I knew that. Now he's just a fucking pontins 18-30 club rep twat in my eyes


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> It does mean drunk, but in a specifically Welsh sort of way. Untranslatable really.


 
I was completely 'anging on saturday.

I've used it myself.


----------



## fogbat (May 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Oggie oggie oggie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 14, 2009)

one I just used coincidentally on another thread. 

When something is 'beyond' as in unacceptable or wild.

"Those kids were beyond last night"


Never heard 'hanging' to mean drunk.


----------



## Strumpet (May 14, 2009)

Here "hanging" means a mess (hence the drunken connection) and/or disgusting.


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2009)

yes gavin!

oh blydi ell had a mad one last night mun, fred was beyond mun and i was angin i was
mun


----------



## newme (May 14, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> Is 'hanging' just a South Wales thing?
> 
> (meaning drunk as I understood it?)



definitely heard that in cornwall, tho also used for meaning disgusting, being in a state, feeling bad in almost any manner, drink/drugs/whatever, also to be unattractive.


----------



## berniedicters (May 14, 2009)

jannerboyuk said:


> we used mitching in plymouth - truanting yeah?



Yup.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 15, 2009)

So shaped up he was shapeless .... AKA pissed


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 15, 2009)

Look here now- your all talking kak!


----------



## PAD1OH (May 15, 2009)

Marius said:


> Dizzee Raskal  (sp?) was getting the crowd to do this at the big Weekend.
> 
> I was like eh? I didn't realise that he was welsh.





> The Oggy Oggy Oggy chant (alternately spelt Oggie Oggie Oggie), and its numerous variations, are often heard at sporting events, political rallies and around Scout and Guide campfires, primarily in Britain, Ireland and some Commonwealth nations.
> 
> The phrase dates back to times when Cornwall was part of Wales. The definition of the phrase in Cornish was a means for pasty sellers to communicate to workers that it was lunch time. More recently, Max Boyce reinvented the phrase it in the 70's, and it also considered a Welsh institution. 'Oggy' is Cornish for the term 'pasty'.
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oggy_Oggy_Oggy


----------



## Maggot (Sep 23, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Now I knew cwtch was a Welsh thing but I had no idea about the others. Can you think of any more?


I saw a Cwtch Coffee Company the other day


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 23, 2009)

My favourite welsh word, that


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 23, 2009)

Ceri Cwtch - as said to a pet to go to its kennel / basket

"cwtcho mawn" (snuggle up" 


Or what about "saeson" (English - with hints of middle class standards) - as in "the saeson like to go for picnics like - all over Llandovery common they are like flies - cant think what they see in it myself" 

Truly - a sub language "down by us" ....


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 23, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> My favourite welsh word, that



you can have a cwtch on the cwtch in the cwtch. 

i.e a cuddle on the sofa in the parlour/back room


----------



## cesare (Sep 23, 2009)

My mum said 'poor dab' earlier about someone, a bit contemptuous like.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> My mum said 'poor dab' earlier about someone, a bit contemptuous like.



 i use it contemptuously all the time!


----------



## Yetman (Sep 24, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> My favourite welsh word, that



And mine. Myfwanny is also an excellently rude Welsh name.

You chopsy little bugger


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 24, 2009)

Is 'I've had a gutsfull' a Welsh thing?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> And mine. Myfwanny is also an excellently rude Welsh name.
> 
> You chopsy little bugger



wha's rude about Myfanwy?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 24, 2009)

ddraig said:


> wha's rude about Myfanwy?



Nothing . It's a truly beautiful name.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 24, 2009)

ddraig said:


> wha's rude about Myfanwy?



lose the w 

You can actually call your wife 'My Fanny' and pretend she heard you wrong when she gets all pissy about it


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Is 'I've had a gutsfull' a Welsh thing?



I don't think they do bumsex in Wales


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> lose the w
> 
> You can actually call your wife 'My Fanny' and pretend she heard you wrong when she gets all pissy about it


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Nothing . It's a truly beautiful name.


exactly! sacrillidge (sp?) mun


Yetman said:


> lose the w
> 
> You can actually call your wife 'My Fanny' and pretend she heard you wrong when she gets all pissy about it



oh diar oh diar


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 24, 2009)

In Tesco earlier - 

"...I'll be there now in 10mins mun"


----------



## Trufflepig (Sep 24, 2009)

My mamgu used to mix Welsh and English, as in "eee looked as diflas as pechod (as miserable as sin)" .She also threatened  "I'll half murder you (me) in a minute!" , and "what time do you call this coming in?, go have a swill in the bosh, a tidy swill now mind!" 

She was a hard lady who wore wool next to the skin, and made chips by cutting towards her scar calloused thumb.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 24, 2009)

Mamgu's are fablus


----------



## Pip (Sep 24, 2009)

I showed my Swansean friend this thread earlier and he got all misty eyed. I tried to get him to read them out because they sound so sexy too, but he wasn't having it


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2009)

Pwdy (I may be mis-spelling this).


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 26, 2009)

Bwced o vince pies .....


----------



## Belushi (Sep 26, 2009)

As well as cwtching, I also like to potch, I've been potching around the flat this morning.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 27, 2009)

Belushi said:


> As well as cwtching, I also like to potch, I've been potching around the flat this morning.






			
				Clair De Lune said:
			
		

> Is 'I've had a gutsfull' a Welsh thing?



Can't beat a potch, especially if you've had a gutsfull.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 27, 2009)

'Swank' or 'Swanky' for something a bit smart for someone of your position.

"Jiw, jiw - swanky cardy" (goodness me, what a very smart cardigan)

Very grandparent-y thing to say.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 27, 2009)

Gavin Bl said:


> 'Swank' or 'Swanky' for something a bit smart for someone of your position.
> 
> "Jiw, jiw - swanky cardy" (goodness me, what a very smart cardigan)
> 
> Very grandparent-y thing to say.



Swanky isn't especially Welsh, it is very often used in England.

e2a I have just checked an American dictionary and it features there as well, so it is universal in the English Speaking World.  Go away with your Celtic Twilight ways, stealing our very words.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 27, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Swanky isn't especially Welsh, it is very often used in England.
> 
> e2a I have just checked an American dictionary and it features there as well, so it is universal in the English Speaking World.  Go away with your Celtic Twilight ways, stealing our very words.



Chwarae teg  - I'll give you 'swanky' - but accusations of 'word stealing' will not be well received from the Saes....


----------



## llion (Oct 3, 2009)

A lot of people in Ceredigion and around Aberystywth say 'shapeless' to describe someone who's a bit disorganised and sloppy (e.g. 'Has he booked the holdiay yet?' 'No he's being a bit shapeless about it'), but I haven't heard it used in that context elsewhere. I think it may come from the Welsh expression 'does dim lot o siap arno fe/hi' which literally translates as 'there's not much shape on him/her', and wouldn't make much sense in English, so perhaps it morphed into 'shapeless'!?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 3, 2009)

llion said:


> A lot of people in Ceredigion and around Aberystywth say 'shapeless' to describe someone who's a bit disorganised and sloppy (e.g. 'Has he booked the holdiay yet?' 'No he's being a bit shapeless about it'), but I haven't heard it used in that context elsewhere. I think it may come from the Welsh expression 'does dim lot o siap arno fe/hi' which literally translates as 'there's not much shape on him/her', and wouldn't make much sense in English, so perhaps it morphed into 'shapeless'!?



valleys expression refering to someone who is wrecked and does not resemble the shape of a sober person ... "_*so shaped up he is shapeless*_"


----------



## Belushi (Oct 3, 2009)

My Dad always says 'there's no shape to 'im' usually about one of my yunger brothers


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 4, 2009)

or an event or organisation - 'shapeless'.

not sure if its exclusively welsh, but my nana used to call use 'divil skins' if we were naughty.

Like 'Jiawch', cussing without actually saying the name of the 'devil/diawr' (like 19thC Americanisms like 'tarnation' and 'darn'). Swearing for the pious 

Was never sure if 'Juw Juw' for 'Duw Duw' served the same purpose.

And 'moithered' for bothered, as in 'mithered' in provincial parts of England.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 5, 2009)

Wonderfull thread - makes me all nostalgic ...

"peido bach yn gofan" (dont be scared" 

I love the use of "bosh" , "swill" (as in my mum saying "I need to swill those socks out tidy in the bosh"

Priceless , culteral heritage.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 5, 2009)

davesgcr said:


> Wonderfull thread - makes me all nostalgic ...
> 
> "peido bach yn gofan" (dont be scared"
> 
> ...



bosh, good one.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 5, 2009)

ddraig said:


> yes gavin!
> 
> oh blydi ell had a mad one last night mun, fred was beyond mun and i was angin i was
> mun



It can also mean incredibly hungover... "Oh you shoulda seen im like, he were aaangin next day, all day"


----------



## cesare (Oct 5, 2009)

ddraig said:


> i use it contemptuously all the time!



There's a certain tone to it, eh. Along with a pursing of the lips


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 6, 2009)

Another one that came to mind "potch" (as in mashed potatoes) 

local saying "easy potch a cabbage" (!) - God knows where that came from ,some toothless gran ?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 18, 2009)

Tutty/Twti - to squat down.

"Mam, I do want a wee"

"Well, twti down b'there, mun"


And Dwt for small or petite.

"Ah, she's only a little dwt"


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 18, 2009)

Use of 'terrible' and 'awful' for illness

"I been terrible baaad, I have. Under the doctor, terrible awful, I was."


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 18, 2009)

"Groten" - as in Groten bach (small girl) - must be a corruption of "crwtyn" (small boy)


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 19, 2009)

my dad normally speak perfect english ( and welsh ) but he's getting old and he slipped into a "look you now" to me yesterday


----------



## cesare (Dec 9, 2009)

A bell in every tooth

My nan used to say that, and I hadn't heard it for ages until someone said it on Come Dine With Me on Saturday.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 8, 2011)

With St Davids Day on the horizon - this needs a refresher....

"Crachach" (snobs) - or "Gwyr y Crachach" (posh people) - also , one could use the slang word "Saeson" (Saxon ,or English - the assumption being that English incomers were at least Middle class ,as in "The Saeson love Llandovery common for a _picnic_ - but there is nothing there really" 

Crwtyn (child) - mangled around Ammanford to read "Groten" - or "grot" - the old term for a 4d price.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 14, 2011)

Underdiscussed on this thread so far : the 'by ear'/'by there' thing ...

Is this Swansea specific or widerspread?

There isn't a damned thing that sodding _exists_ in the DVLA, every facking day, several times an hour, that isn't 'by here' or 'by there' 

As someone in a small minority of saes up there  (definitely not 'up by there'  ), I'm currently boycotting such an annoying description of a thing's location


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 14, 2011)

I've yet to get my head round what the hell 'chopsy' means also  x 10,000

But thanks for the earlier explantions on 'hanging' folks !


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 14, 2011)

It's similar to being cheeky, like when answering back to your mum as a kid.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 14, 2011)

Fair enough, ta. Was floundering around guessing at it meaning contrary/argumentative, but I guess that could fit as well ...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2011)

oi WoW ya chopsy get, wot u dooin over by there?


someone gives you an answer and you reply "i guess it could fit" indeed


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2011)

oh and it is widespread


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 14, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Underdiscussed on this thread so far : the 'by ear'/'by there' thing ...



yeah very widespread - in the valleys its more of a "b'there" and "b'yuh".

English friends of mine always enjoy how I pronounce the words "Year, Ear & Here" all as "Year"


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 14, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> It's similar to being cheeky, like when answering back to your mum as a kid.


 
an generally having plenty to say for yourself

"always chopsin' 'e is"


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 14, 2011)

I saw 'potch' as the kind of bubble and squeak above, but also as a verb, like pottering?

"O, what ew doin, mun?"

"Just potching I am"

We were having a lark today in work, laying on the accent to eachother as a bit of wind up, and pronouncing 'going' with the 'y'

"where ew goying?"

"I do be goying out, mun"

loads of emphasis on the 'y'


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 15, 2011)

"Chops" = mouth , "chopsy = mouthy.

Or "give im a smack in the chops...."


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 15, 2011)

Gavin Bl said:


> yeah very widespread - in the valleys its more of a "b'there" and "b'yuh".
> 
> English friends of mine always enjoy how I pronounce the words "Year, Ear & Here" all as "Year"



Isn't it more like "Yur"?

I once had a Welsh friend - a group of us were in conversation and she kept referring to a "urinade". We were all looking at each other stumped as to what the heck a urinade was and whether it was anything like a urinal. Eventually it transpired she was talking about a hearing aid.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 15, 2011)

Reminds me of a time me and my mam went to Cardiff for the day and she tried asking diections to a 'caffee'. Everyone just looked at us dull, till me as a kid piped up 'she means cafe'


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 15, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Underdiscussed on this thread so far : the 'by ear'/'by there' thing ...
> 
> Is this Swansea specific or widerspread?
> 
> ...


 
I'll be there now in a minute!
Where to now?
Over by there.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 15, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Isn't it more like "Yur"?
> 
> I once had a Welsh friend - a group of us were in conversation and she kept referring to a "urinade". We were all looking at each other stumped as to what the heck a urinade was and whether it was anything like a urinal. Eventually it transpired she was talking about a hearing aid.



LOL - thats how I say 'Year' facepalm: at self)


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 15, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Reminds me of a time me and my mam went to Cardiff for the day and she tried asking diections to a 'caffee'. Everyone just looked at us dull, till me as a kid piped up 'she means cafe'



Thats right, go to the caffee, have a nice steek and chips. Mind you cooomb your hair first. And watch out for wah-sps.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Bluddy forinners mun!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> I'll be there now in a minute!
> Where to now?
> Over by there.



I just thought you'd be one of that sort!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 15, 2011)

Chopsing for a boxing you are boyo


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Some dodgy Jack type said:
			
		

> Chopsing for a boxing you are boyo


----------



## badlands (Feb 16, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> I just thought you'd be one of that sort!



how do you have so many posts?

do you also post on obscure threads?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2011)

don't start im off mun! he'll be on bout his long lost posts from the fm cull! 

he was in a cushy job for years then dole scum afaik


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 16, 2011)

badlands said:


> how do you have so many posts?
> 
> do you also post on obscure threads?



What's it to you Mr Pleasant and  Friendly?  

FWIW yes, I was on the dole (also NOT on the dole at times -- zero income!) for a long time before last year. Bloody Swansea, unemployment central! 

Also true that a fair few thousands of my older posts back in the day a few years back, came from naked abuse of work time in my old job ...  

But both of those things are quite well known by some Urban old schoolers.


----------



## badlands (Feb 16, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> What's it to you Mr Pleasant and  Friendly?
> 
> FWIW yes, I was on the dole (also NOT on the dole at times -- zero income!) for a long time before last year. Bloody Swansea, unemployment central!
> 
> ...



Ah, right you are old timer,

just interested like


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 24, 2011)

'Dap' - as in size, as opposed to a single trainer.

"Big bloke, he was - about my dap."


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Fair enough, ta. Was floundering around guessing at it meaning contrary/argumentative, but I guess that could fit as well ...


 
Chopsy is also quite a cockney thing to say with the same meaning.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2011)

Have been loving this thread by the way. 
Even though I am a Londoner through and through, I have always had welsh friends (family ones from childhood too) and never new what some of these things meant. Just got use to hearing them.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 24, 2011)

After listening to Cardiff City on Radio Wales the other night, I left the radio on and some guy played a a song by a female artist and after it had finished he said.....'oooh she's a girl an a half', which really took me back to being a kid in the Rhondda.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2011)

chris needs?
hillarious mun!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/radiowales/sites/chrisneeds/
see if you accent lovers/missers can handle his show
bless im


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 25, 2011)

ddraig said:


> chris needs?
> hillarious mun!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/radiowales/sites/chrisneeds/
> see if you accent lovers/missers can handle his show
> bless im



Yes, that was his name! I did have a little chuckle to myself at some of the things he said.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 25, 2011)

I just read through the whole thread, and realised I posted that same stuff, just in 2009, 2010 and now 2011...


----------



## rev James (Feb 25, 2011)

The late local undertaker in our village(late-gone now he has see)
was known as Griff the stiff


----------



## llantwit (Feb 26, 2011)

They did a great spot about Chris Needs on High Hopes the other day with nan ringing up to be a flower in his garden. Might have been a repeat. Classice valleys comedy. Gawd bless Boyd Clack.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 26, 2011)

I know it's not a Welshism, but there's a chip shop up the Rhondda, can't remember which town, that has the wonderful name of 'A fish called Rhondda'. They like their puns up there.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2011)

As bumping old threads in the Welsh forum seems to be in fashion ATM   , can I ask whether *'Never!?'* (shocked/surprised disbelief type expression) is Swansea/West Wales specific? Or is it more of a broad South Wales thing ... 

??


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2011)

'Never in Ewrope' mun! 

or NEV-VER!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2011)

ddraig said:


> or NEV-VER!



That's it!! 

Hearing it all the time at the moment ...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2011)

broader thing i think and in my experience


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 21, 2011)

yeah, broader across south wales - in the valleys anyway.


----------



## poisondwarf (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes, definitely a south Wales valleys thing in my experience.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 22, 2011)

'shit the bed'


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 22, 2011)

A very slow running Valleys passenger train driver , was know as "Haydn the Hearse"


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 23, 2011)

I've had catarrh recently, "tyching terrible, I was"

(that spelling is a total guess - it may not even have a spelling!)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> daps for plimsolls, but I've heard that in Bristol too


used in Bath too


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

from my time in Swansea, the phrase I remember locals using most was

'fucking students'


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> "where to's that then?"


in the west country we would say something similar

'Where did you get that to then? "


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 23, 2011)

there's loads of overlapping with the west country IME - like 'my flower' - which I've heard in Gwent and Brizzle, which kinda makes sense geographically.


----------



## poisondwarf (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> used in Bath too


 
I did read something somewhere about why daps was used in Wales and the west...something to do with a factory I think but I can't be arsed to find out!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> from my time in Swansea, the phrase I remember locals using most was
> 
> 'fucking students'


 


Not specific to Swansea or even Wales though, that one!


----------



## Seany1000sean (Oct 11, 2011)

how about:
i ain't got no bread but i cangive you some toast

one of my favourites


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 8, 2012)

Thread-exhumation from deep in the crypt here 

But a couple I'm hearing more and more at work atm, pretty much at the end of every sentence sometimes, are

*' ... see?'*

and

*'mind'*

Can get quite irritating IMO!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2012)

aww poor WoW 
not been down there much myself mind
see isn't that weird surely?


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2012)

ddraig said:


> aww poor WoW
> not been down there much myself mind
> see isn't that weird surely?


I was going to say, those aren't new Will!


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

Seany1000sean said:


> how about:
> i ain't got no bread but i cangive you some toast
> 
> one of my favourites


That makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 8, 2012)

cesare said:


> I was going to say, those aren't new Will!


 
Oh I know that, but I'm _NOTICING_ those particular two more just now, for whatever reason ...


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Oh I know that, but I'm _NOTICING_ those particular two more just now, for whatever reason ...



You need to relax before going on your 4 day week, or you won't feel the benefit


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 9, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Thread-exhumation from deep in the crypt here
> 
> But a couple I'm hearing more and more at work atm, pretty much at the end of every sentence sometimes, are
> 
> ...


 
poor dab. Have you tried telling them how wrong they are?


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 10, 2012)

Wouldn't dare to!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 10, 2012)

cesare said:


> You need to relax before going on your 4 day week, or you won't feel the benefit


 
The relaxation will come *entirely* from the day off ...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 10, 2012)

i can't believe you've lived here for 18 months before you realised we end sentences in 'see' and 'mind'. Wait for 'look' as well.

"I left it back at the house, look".


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 10, 2012)

or should I say

"Back at the house I left it, look"


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 14, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> i can't believe you've lived here for 18 months before you realised we end sentences in 'see' and 'mind'. Wait for 'look' as well.
> 
> "I left it back at the house, look".


 
To clarify, I was unemployed and skint for 18 months after I first moved here, and going out/meeting people a fair bit less, and not spending daily time working with them. Thus had far fewer opportunities to hear Welshisms back then .... hearing many many more now!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 14, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> I was unemployed and skint for 18 months after I first moved here


 
Durr, fit right in, mun!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 15, 2012)

Wetherspoons was a good adjustment help ...


----------

